# Electrical Engineering -- Share your experiences with someone just out of school



## latent (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi everybody,

I'm seeing if there's anyone I can meet in the Dallas area who is a licensed PE or EIT working in anything electrical-engineering-related or have done such work in the past. Just sharing your personal experience would be greatly appreciated; I'm not expecting any miraculous insight. This inquiry is also open to those not local in Dallas; I can do "pen-pal" correspondence or even open a discussion right here on this forum.

I've been recently ot of school, just starting out, and I'm surveying what's ahead, and how well I may be suited to different kinds of work. I have made a few small mistakes in the past of not doing enough research or not accurately assessing my interests before committing to something. What I'm doing now is just some basic research and consideration of career details while I think about how and where to proceed.

For those of you who are wary of "informational interviews" I want to assure you up front that I am not asking for a job lead and I don't want to be a burden in any way. Feel free to share (or not) whatever info you want, including what it's like to work at this or that kind of company. Worth repeating: _I am not asking for a job._

Some background info on myself:

I have a background in electrical engineering and I am considering going into engineering of the building/ construction/ infrastructure sort. (These include alternative energy and energy efficiency stuff.) My education is BS/MS Electrical Engineering plus two years pursuing a PhD in nanoscale materials science (I was making carbon nanotubes from scratch). I want to change my specialization for personal and interest-related reasons.

I think I'm a good conversationalist so if there's a meeting I hope the time is also rewarding for you with knowledge and insights I have to share. (My hobbies include reading public annual reports, attending city plan commission meetings, economic theory and empiricism, urban development &amp; infrastructure, etc.) That's why I prefer face-to-face -- I am better at giving back information this way.


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

^^^






You picked a great place to start doing research and getting some good input. While I am not an EE (Civil/Env Engineer), I can appreciate the need to get a feeling for what the market holds in terms of interest and employability. I am currently in the process of switching gears from one area of specialty and moving into a different area based on market trends.

I wish you the best of luck!

JR


----------

